# recommend a small hydroseeder



## markblake (Jul 13, 2017)

Just got offered good size job turning acres of weeds & crabgrass into the new lawn. A plan was to spray, then Harley-rake the trash off. Just out of curiosity, I was looking at small hydroseeder units like this one Construction Equipment Video that helps. 
Would love to spend less than that. Just want something to slide up into truck bed to use 5-10 times per year. Tired of seeing & worse, strewing the newly seeded areas.


----------

